# NEWMEN DECAL KIT für EVOLUTION SL A30



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2021)

Servus,
bin gerade am überlegen mir bei BIKE COMPONENTS das Orange DECAL KIT zu bestellen.
Meine Frage: Weiß jemand zufällig ob der Orange Ton nahe an dem FOX Orange ist?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Mai 2021)

Kan zwar nicht helfen aber Lese mal mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

